# u.s.a seeds????



## sum_kid (Sep 7, 2006)

i live in the u.s and have never grown bud b4. i want to give it a shot and get sum seeds online. can anyone tell me a good site where i can cash order from the u.s. im kind off scared about this tho. wuts the worst that can happen if they kno their seeds? cuss im ganna use my home address cus i dont kno of anywhere else.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2006)

I recommend NOT getting things sent to your grow location.
But if they get nabbed at the border they include a confiscation letter.
I was over at another site and one guy posted it up. Its nothing much more than a ***** out letter and a court date to appeal the confiscation. (which you don't show up or respond).

Peakseeds is one Bro Grunt is recommending.
Got Doc Chronic and seed boutique. Browse around in this section. You'll get a feel for who's are gettin through and which ones aren't Also be weary of rip off sites. they are a plenty.


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 7, 2006)

wait so if they do find it and send a letter telling u to go to court you dont have to go rite? and juss pretend it wasnt u? cuss im kina scared man i dont wanna get my mom in trouble too.


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 7, 2006)

wa


----------



## lefty (Sep 8, 2006)

dont have anything sent to ur mas house or grow there . if ur not willing to do time dont do crime. although the antqauted system of our laws on m.j are quite ridiculouse its still the law(forfieture siezures ect...) i suggest reading mel thomases cannibus cultivation the chapter in the back about the law police and such.......do it understand it then decide how where if u are going to grow .....lefty


----------

